# MasterCAM X5 Win32 / 64 Mult (HASP or NetHASP)i



## حمدى 12 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..​ 

برنامج MasterCAM X5​ 




 










 



تثبيت برنامج Mastercam X5​ 
http://updates.mastercam.com/X5/release/mastercamX5-web.exe​ 


Mastercam X5 Art - Installation for X5 version of Art​ 
http://updates.mastercam.com/X5/release/mastercamX5-art-web.exe​ 



 


الكراك برنامج ( MasterCAM X5 Win32 / 64 Mult ( HASP or NetHASP​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?os93rc5neut5cn3​ 



مع تحيات حمدى 12
غزة الهاشم 
:73:​


----------



## menkash (11 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي العزيز
شكرا على سرعه حصولك على البرنامج سمعت عن عده تحسينات في هذه النسخه، عندي سؤال لو سمحت هل تستعمل نفس الكراك الذي أستخدمناه في x4 mu3??
ارجوا الأجابه بسرعه
شكرا مره ثانيه


----------



## حمدى 12 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

يا اخي العزيز.....
انا استعمل نفس الكراك الذي وضعته فى مشاركة


----------



## أبو عادل المحسون (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك أخي حمدي ولكن عندي تصميم قالب لا أستطيع التعامل معه في الماستير كام فهل بإمكانك مساعدتي شكرا لك أخي .أبو عادل المحسون


----------



## حمدى 12 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

تفضل ياخى أبو عادل المحسون
ماهو تصميم قالب أو إبعاد تصميم أو ملف تصميم بإمكاني مساعدتي بإذن الله​


----------



## أبو عادل المحسون (11 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي حمدي الله يلبسك العافية أنا ماعندي خبر كتير بالنت من شان هيك يعني بدي أراسلك على الإيميل
وأنا مابعرف شود بدي أقلك يعني إنت وباقي الشباب عمال بتتعبو وبتجيبو في هالبرامج وأنا لحد الآن ماقدمت شي يعني خجلان منكم والله يعطيك العافية
ويبارك فيك وفي صحتك ليوم الدين
وجزاك الله خيرا
وزكاتك إذا يعني تعطيني طريقة من شان أبعتلك الملف إلي بدك تساعدني في


----------



## حمدى 12 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
تفضل ياخى أبو عادل المحسون
تعلم Mastercam X and SolidWorks 2007 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130349.html


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وبارك فيك وفي اولادك

شكر الله لك

وماشاء الله تبارك الله لا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## حمدى 12 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*شكرا للمرور اخ طارق بلال الغالى علينا 
بارك الله فيك وفي اولادك
*​


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك 
حياك الله


----------



## أبو عادل المحسون (13 ديسمبر 2010)

أحيك ياأخي


----------



## حمدى 12 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
شكرا للمرور اخ ابو البراء المقلدي الغالى علينا وبارك الله فيك 

تفضل ياخى أبو عادل المحسون
درس تنزيل برنامج mastercamx4 و mastercamx4-mu2 وشرح لعمل الكرك وجى كود 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t168489.html


----------



## amir al arab (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ حمدى المحترم شكرا على مجهودك المتميز .
اما بخصوص البرنامج فقد قمت بتحميله وتسطيبة وعمل الكراك ولكن عند التشغيل تأتى هذة الرسالة No Sim Found ويغلق البرنامج فما هو السبب فى ذلك ارجو الايضاح بعد اذنك لو تكرمت.
وتقبل خالص الشكر


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ حمدى


----------



## حمدى 12 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
شكرا للمرور اخ drsh-alhoseny وبارك الله فيك 

تفضل ياخى أبو عادل المحسون واخ amir al arab

رابط درس فيديو شرح تنزيل برنامج mastercam X5 وشرح لعمل الكرك وجى كود

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t238800.html#post1981678


----------



## أبوهناالمصرى (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا شكرا شكرا لك يا أخى


----------



## Eng-Yasser Hassan (1 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك اخي حمدي 
لكن عندي استفسار بسيط 
هل انزل التثبيت 
ثم انزل فيرجن الـ art 
ولا عادي التثبيت والكراك فقط ؟ 
وشكرا لك


----------



## حمدى 12 (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
شكرا للمرور اخ ابو هنا المصرى و بارك الله فيك واخ ياسر حسون 
اما لسؤال اخ ياسر حسون 
انزل التثبيت 
و ثم انزل فيرجن الـ art 
و ثم الكراك


----------



## Eng-Yasser Hassan (2 مارس 2011)

تأكيد فقط يابش مهندس حمدي عل هذي النسخة متوافقة مع أجهزة 64 bit 
والف شكر لك اخي حمدي 
بصراحة وفرت علينا الكثير 
شكرا لك ووفقك الله


----------



## Eng-Yasser Hassan (2 مارس 2011)

اخي حمدي استفسار بسيط انت استخدمت win32 
انا جهازي 64 ودخلت على هالفايل 
USB-Emul_Win64
لكن ماوجدت الباتش فايل داخل الملف هل استخدم اللي بالـ 32 ؟ 
+ 
ملف art فيه فايروس ومايرضى التثبيت
اسف على الاطالة وكثرة الاستفسارات 
والف شكر لك اخي العزيز


----------



## menkash (7 مارس 2011)

بس أحب أضيف ملاحظه ال64 بت يعمل بصورة جيدة و انا ساعدت أخ على تثبيت البرنامج على حاسبته التي تعمل بوندوز 7 و 64 بت
والله الحقيقه الأخ المهندس حمدي بطل و والبرنامج يعمل بصورة رائعه 
عاشت ايدك يا مهندس حمدي


----------



## حمدى 12 (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
شكرا للمرور اخ 
menkash وبارك الله فيك
وأخ Eng-Yasser Hassan وتم رد عليك اخ menkash


----------



## Eng-Yasser Hassan (9 مارس 2011)

menkash
ممكن توضح لي طريقة كراك الـ64 وكيفية التثبيت وشكرا لك


----------



## menkash (11 مارس 2011)

أخي ياسر 
بعد ان تنظف الحاسبه من أي HASP في القائمه السوداء وتسجل في الرجستري المعلومات الجديده حسب الخطوات التي تم شرحها في الـ32 بت
ثبت الهاسب اميوليتر 64 هنا تحتاج الى ان تكون الأدمنستريتور 
الفرق الوحيد عن الـ32 بت هو انه تعمل Re start للحاسبه و عندما تعمل boot أضغط على F8 و أختار Disable Unsigned Drivers Enforcement بعدها دع الحاسبه تعمل Re Start بشكل عادي.....بعد ان يفتح نظام التشغيل 
هنا سوف تواجه بعض الصعوبه و السبب هو الهاسب لن يتعرف على الدرايفر (هذا الأميوليتر يخدع الحاسبه و يضع USB أفتراضي فيها و كأنك تستعمل الهاسبVirtual Usb Bus Enumerator) الآن لديك هاسب بدون درايفر و نظام التشغيل سوف يعطيك رساله أنه هناك USB device و لكن ليس لديه القدره على تعريفها بسبب عدم و جود الدرايفر يجب ان تختار الطريقه اليدويه لتعريف هذه الـUSB Device أتصور أنه التعريف اليدوي سهل و لا يحتاج الى شرح
عندما يسألك الوندوز عن الدرايفر أختار أنه لديك قرص ووجه الوندوز الى الدرايفر 64 بت الموجود في الكراك mcamvusb.sys بعدها الوندوز راح يتعرف على الهاسب الأفتراضي و تستطيع ان تشغل النت هاسب و تشاهد كل المميزات الموجوده في هذه النسخه من ماستر كام
أخيرا أنسخ الملف mastercam.exe من الكراك الى الملف الرئيسي mastercam X5 ة أستبدل الملف الموجود بالجديد

آسف كان بودي أنه اضع صور ولكن نظام التشغيل في حاسبتي هو 32 بت و الأخ مهندس حمدي تكرم و شرحها بصورة رائعه


----------



## Eng-Yasser Hassan (24 مارس 2011)

menkash
السلام عليكم 
الف الف الف شكر لك 
ضبط معاي ولكن هناك حاجة انه لا أستطيع تشغيل mastercam X5 الا اذا عملت Disable Unsigned Drivers Enforcement 

يعني كل مرة أريد تشغيل البرنامج لازم اكون في وضع Disable Unsigned Drivers Enforcement 
هل هذا صحيح او هناك مشكلة في تثبيت البرنامج 
واذا صحيح هل توجد مشكلة اذا كنت ادخل بوضع Disable Unsigned Drivers Enforcement 
لانه ممكن تكون مشكلة للجهاز اذا كان كل مرة اريد البرنامج اعمل هذا الوضع 

والف شكر لك مرة اخرى 
ومن لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله 
شكرا لك


----------



## menkash (24 مارس 2011)

أخي ياسر 
الشكر الى الله أولا 
ثم الى الأخ المهندس حمدي لولا جهده ما كنت أحلم أحصل على ماستركام X5
المهم ملاحظتك صحيحه البرنامج لن يعمل الا عندما تكون في Disable Unsigned Drivers Enforcement
الحل ليس معقدا و ان شاء الله و حسب معلوماتي القليله في الوندوز7 اذا طبقت الخطوات التاليه فانك سوف تعطل الخدمه الموجوده في وندوز 7 و التي مهمتها فحص الدرايفرات ومدى تطابقها مع نظام التشغيل, كل مرة تحاول تشغيل برنامج يستعمل درايفر لا يحتوي على Digital signature فأن وندوز7 سوف يرفض أستعمال هذا الدرايفر حتى لو كان الدرايفر سوف يعمل بصورة صحيحه!! الخطوات التاليه سوف تحلها بصورة دائميه, ملف الباور بوينت المرفق فيه طريقتين مجربتين للحل أختار اي واحدة تجدها اسهل وشكرا


----------



## حمدى 12 (24 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
شكرا لى اخ 
menkash وبارك الله فيك بمساعدة 
أخ Yasser Hassan *​


----------



## menkash (25 مارس 2011)

وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
يا أخي المهندس حمدي 
انت صاحب فضل على أخوانك المهندسين بتوفيرك هذا البرنامج بارك الله فيكم جميعا
و الأخ ياسر ماشاء الله باين عليه ذكي و مجتهد و يحتاج فقط مساعده بسيطه
سمعت من خلال اصاحبي المهندسين أنه سوف يكون هناك تحديث جديد للماستركام X5 وهو عباره عن تحديث لحل بعض المشاكل في dynamic tool path وأمور أخرى , أسم التحديث سوف يكون X5 MU1 
لا أعرف هل سوف يعدلون البرنامج بصورة كليه او تكون التصليحات عبارة عن ملفات تضاف الى البرنامج الموجود؟؟ أرجوا مساعدتك في الحصول على الـMU1 في حاصل أصدارها
عندي سؤال عن برنامج أسمه7.1 Vericut سألت مرات كثيرة الأخوان في هذا الموقع و لم احصل على نتيجه؟؟ 
هذا البرنامج يعتبر مكمل رائع للماستر كام , لأنه يسمح لك بمشاهده تشغيل القطعه فعليا حسب الجي كود المرسل للماكنه و ليس الـNCI file الموجود داخل الماستر كام؟؟ هل من الممكن مساعدتي في الحصول على هذا البرنامج؟؟ آسف على الأطاله و بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## حمدى 12 (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
تفضل ياخى menkash البرنامج
CGTech Vericut 7.1.1
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t255133.html#post2117175


----------



## menkash (25 مارس 2011)

أخي مهندس حمدي 
وعليكم افضل السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته
والله أنك بطل ...ليس مجامله و الله هذه حقيقه 
أشكرك أخي الغالي و بارك الله بجهودكم...قضيت أشهر ابحث عن هذا البرنامج و لبيتم الطلب من أول مرة جزاكم الله الف خير عنا
وفرصه سعيده تعرفنا بأخ مهندس مجتهد مثلكم....ودمتم لأخوانكم في هذا الموقع المبارك


----------



## Eng-Yasser Hassan (26 مارس 2011)

menkash
الف شكر لك انت والاخ حمدي 
وبارك الله فيكم 
شكرا على المساعدة وعلى البوربوينت


----------



## ksaid (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
مشكور الاخ حمدى على البرنامج عندي مشكلة حيث اني لم استطع تشغيله و اتبعت كل الخطوات صحيحة لكن عن تشغيله تاتي هذه اللافتة parasolid kernel interface error
machine configuration not authoized for parasolid
مع العلم اني استعمل ويندوز اكسبي 2
وشكرا لكم


----------



## عصام حمامي (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حاولت عدة مرات تنزبل ملف الكراك و لكنه للأسف معطوب
جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود و أرجو إيجاد حل لمساعدتي لأنني بحاجة البرنامج


----------



## حمدى 12 (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخ عصام 
رابط و ملف الكراك 
شغال 100%


----------



## menkash (2 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أخ عصام الحمامي 
وين المشكله بالضبط؟ هل ملف الكراك يتحمل بصورة صحيحه من الأنترنيت ؟انا فحصت الفايل الآن و يعمل بصورة طبيعيه؟
هل طبقت الخطوات التي ذكرها المهندس حمدي؟ اذا كانت عندك مشكله في أي خطوه انا جاهز للمساعده ؟ البرنامج يعمل بصورة ممتازه ما شاء الله


----------



## abou hamza (17 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أنا مشترك جديد في الموقع اللذي أراه مفخرة لشبا ب أمتنا 
أنا إسمي محمد،مغربي أشتغل في الهندسة الميكانيكية في كندا وأستعمل البرامج catia,mastercam
فأرجو أن تجدوا لي مكانا بينكم حتى نفيد بعضنا البعض
فبإمكاني بإذن الله مساعدة من له صعوبة في catia,mastercam


----------



## abou hamza (17 أبريل 2011)

عندي سؤال للمهندس حمدي12
السلام عليك أخي أشكرك كثيرا على تنزيلك برنامج MCM X5في عندي مشكلة غريبة هي أن البرنامج تارة يفتح ويشتغل بشكل عادي وتارة لا يفتح ويعطي 
msg: ivalid sim found-error code2

فيجب علي في هذه الحالة فتح ملف الكراك مرة تانية وإعادة المراحل التي بينتها في الفديو لكي يفتح بشكل عادي 

فإذا كان عندك تفسير المرجو إفادتي 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## حمدى 12 (18 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
شكرا للمرور اخ 
abou hamza وبارك الله فيك
تابع فيديو شرح تنزيل برنامج mastercam X5 وشرح لعمل الكرك وجى كود
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t238800.html


----------



## abou hamza (18 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

أشكرك كثيرا على إجابتك حمدي12

لقد تتبعت المراحل المبينة في الدرس لكن يبقى المشكل قائم حيث يفتح البرنامج وأشتغل فيهو أعمل تصاميم وبرامج ويعطيني ج كود بشكل عادي وحين أنتهي وأقفله لإعادة فتحه مرة ثانية هنا يعطيني ivalid sim found-error code2

لاأدري هل صادفت مثل هذا المشكل الغريب؟
من جهة أخرى حاولت تحميل vericutلكن لم أتمكن من ذالك فهل الرابط إنتهت صلاحيته أم هناك شئ آخر لم أفهمه؟ وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## حمدى 12 (19 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
ياخ 
abou hamza 

بنسبه لسؤالك بعد قيامك بخطوات الشرح بالفيديو
جواب انه انت قومت بعمل كذا مرة بعمل كراك حتى فتح البرنامج MasterCAM X5 
هو سبب المشكلة عندك مرة بفتح ومرة لا
حل نسخة ويندوز جديد وعمل خطوات الكرك صح

اما بنسبه لسؤالك الثانى لبرامج *CGTech Vericut 7.1.1*
روابط شغاله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t255133.html


----------



## abou hamza (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يأخي 
-1ماذا تعني بحل نسخة ويندوز جديدة؟وماهي الطريقة؟
2-هل يجب شراء حساب 
في rapidshare لأتمكن من تحميل vericut ؟ لأني أصادف هذه الرسالة عند محاولت التحميل عند إختيارHigh-Speed Download

*RapidPro required!*

RapidPro has expired.
*Buy now Rapids to extend RapidPro?*


----------



## abou hamza (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخ حمدي
لازلت أنتظر منك الجوا ب جزاك الله خيرا
أستسمح على الإزعاج


----------



## حمدى 12 (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
اسف ياخ 
abou hamza 

اقصد عمل فورمات لجهاز الكمبيوتر وتنزيل ويندوز

اما رابيدشير ياخى 
هذه الرسالة High-Speed Download
اذا كان عند اشتراك فى رابيد شير تضغط عليها 
اذا ماعند اشتراك اضغط freeDownload


----------



## menkash (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
أخي مهندس حمدي المحترم
أخي ابو حمزه 
اثناء تنصيب الـVericut 7 واجهت عده مشاكل , و لكن الحمد لله أولا و شكرا لمهندس حمدي ثانيا فرمتت الحاسبه و الآن البرنامج شغال 100%, الأستاذ حمدي توجيهاته ما شاء الله صحيحه دائما 
بس حبيت اضيف هذين الصطرين نصب البرنامج اولا. ثانيا اقول يجب ان تمنع كل الملفات الموجودة في فولدر الـLicense من خلال الـFire wall لأنه اذا البرنامج سمح له بأتصال سوف يحمي نفسه و تحصل على رساله أنه اللايسنس غير موجوده او تاريخ السيرفر خطأ , نصب البرنامج حسب تعليمات المهندس حمدي و بعدها اذهب الى الفاير وول و امنع البرنامج من اي inbound or outbound بعدها لاتوجد مشاكل ان شاء الله 
ارجو ان اكون وفقت بشرح هذه النقطه ؟ وشكرا


----------



## abou hamza (23 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ حمدي وشكرا لك ياأخ مان كاش


----------



## حمدى 12 (24 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
بارك الله فيك يا أخ menkash
زادك الله علماً ونوراً
و بارك الله فيك يا أخ abou hamza


----------



## دادىماد (29 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
أخي مهندس حمدي و يا أخmenkash
أرجوكم عندي مشكلة في كيفية تحميل vericut عند الضغط على freeDownload

لا يحصل أي شيء فهل شرحتم لي طريقة التحميل أو إذا كان عندكم فيديو يوضح الطريقة مثل فيديو mastercam يكون أحسن و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## menkash (29 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته 
أخي دادىماد المحترم
الروابط على الرابدشير شغاله و انا فحصتها شخصيا اثناء كتابه هذا الرد 
حسب معلوماتي القليله في الرابدشير اذا ضغطت على فري داون لود سوف يتأخر البرنامج في اول محاوله بحدود دقيقه وليس أكثر؟ بعدها يبدأ التحميل بصورة تلقائيه؟ أستاذنا مهندس حمدي سوف يكون لديه الحل بالتأكيد 
اذا احتجت مساعده في تنصيب البرنامج ان شاء الله سوف ابذل قصارى جهدي للمساعده 
شكرا و في امان الله


----------



## دادىماد (29 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته 
أخي المحترمmenkash
شكرا على الإجابة السريعة
لقد تمكنت من تحميل البرنامج بفضل الله ثم أنتم 
لكن لأعرف طريقة عمل الكراك فأرجو منكم التوضيح.
إذا كان عندكم دروس تعليم هذا البرنامج فالمرجو أن تدلوني عليها.
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## دادىماد (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك اله فيكم لقد تمكنت من فتح البرنامج بالكراك
جزاكم الله خيرا إخوتي .
إذاكان عندكم دروسvericut فأبعثوها لي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## دادىماد (2 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته 

إذاكان عندكم دروسvericut فأبعثوها لي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هشام المتوكل (30 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله بك أخي حمدي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز حمدي كيف حالك أرجو الله أن تكون بصحة وعافية 

عندي سؤال لك بصفتك خبير في الماستر كام

ظهرت لي رسالة

your maintenance contract will expire in 23 days

كيف اجدد او اوقف هذا العداد او كيف اعمل تحديث؟

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدى 12 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز طارق بلال 












كراك يعمل للابد لا داعى للقلق

انظر الى تاريخ انتهاء برنامج 10/10/2011

انظر الى تاريخ الساعة فى سنة 2019 هو يعمل 

خالص تحياتى الغالية


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير اخي الفاضل حمدي

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed.atef09 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا علي البرنامج


----------



## chiguer (23 أغسطس 2012)

*طلب انزال ******

السلام عليكم : اخي حمدي,مشكور على هادا العمل المميز...لقد قمت بتنصيب البرنامج mastercam x5الرائع الا اني لم احصل على crackهناك رسالة Invalid or Deleted File.فالمرجو اعادة الانزال مرة اخرى .جازاك الله خيرا.


----------



## medo005 (26 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك بس اللينك بتاع الكراك مش شغال ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## medo005 (26 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجو من سياتك ان ترسل لى الكراك الخاص به على [email protected]


----------



## Ayah. (10 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
أول شي ممكن تفعيل رابط تحميل ال Mastercam X5
وبالنسبة للبرنامج أنا جربت احملوا من مواقع أخرى واكتمل التحميل لكن عند فتح البرنامج ظهرت الرسالة التالية 
No SIM found


----------



## Ayah. (10 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
شكراا ع جهودك الرائعة ,,
بس ممكن لو سمحت تفعل رابط تحميل الماستر كام


----------

